# Lib Tech Skate Banana OR K2 WWW Rocker?



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Which board is better for pop and bouncin around while ridin? iv heard both r really good. the banana would b a 159 and the Rocker would b a 155. im lookin to hit boxes better also... anyone give me some tips itd b alota help.. Thanx


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Might want to take a look in the reviews section. I've ridden both and if you held a gun to my head I'd probably go with the K2 but its not super spectacular.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

iv never ridin the skate bananna but i have the trs bananna magna from last year and i can tell you that it is amazing how much that board makes it fun to snowboard. its sick!! iv never ridin the k2 rocker so i can just tel ou that lib techs bananna tech is no joke!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

if you want rocker and pop, look into the neversummers, Its the only rocker I'd probably buy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Nivek said:


> if you want rocker and pop, look into the neversummers, Its the only rocker I'd probably buy.


 I would respectfully disagree with your generalization Nivek ...all due respect. Lib is the orginator and the first to take the big gamble in introducing this type design before anyone else. I don't believe this makes libs boards better necesssarily but they have been testing these boards for years... NS is a great core company and I am sure there cambered boards are great as I intend to demo one this year if I can. I ride and 08 Lib TRS banana and will be on an 09 TRS. I am also very very high on Bataleons triple base tech and ride last years Enemy 159 on fast groomer/corduroy days. No dis-respect to you Nivek I strongly believe that we should all demo before we buy, but I realize this is not always possible. I am also a strong advocate of noobies looking for soft boards both longitudninally an torsionally...it make for a better/easier learning experience with fewer slams and more grins... so look for a good used board thats soft or wait for next year there will be heaps o used reverse camber boards as the market will soon be flooded with them from every manufacturer who have jumped on the bandwagon!! lib will definately lose some market share.. I THOUGHT YOU SAID ON ANOTHER THREAD THAT YOU WERE SOLD ON THE k2?? WTF?? LOL


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Actually nope Swift snowboards which is NS did rocker back in 83 or 84, Sims had it in 87, Dynastar did it on skis back in the 70's. 

I've been riding the NS rockered boards since the first 10 test boards were produced. I was "sold" on K2 till I got on theres, its fucking insane how good they are. If you were sold on Banana be prepared to be sold on the R.C. positive camber from NS. Every shop that is a Mervin/NS shop that the kids were on Skate banana's that got proto types switched to SL's and Evo's.

NS struck lightening here and its fucking insane.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I couldnt really tell if you were just being argumentative in that last post so incase you weren't...

no you cant demo them, they were made in the 80's, come on now, common sense. And in the 80's, a production model basically meant they made like 50 of them, so sure, it was pruduction. and even if it wasn't, does that invalidate that they tried it...NO. It would be very hard to find out if anyone other than mervin tried magne or someting similar before they did. Thats something you'd have to ask guys like jake burton, tom sims, chuck barfoot, the guys that have been in the designs since its birth. And no, rocker was not just an upturned nose and tail, it was ROCKER. The guys were pretty much using water skis, so they already had an upturned nose. I think on burtons site when you read about they're v rocker or whatever they're calling it, they give some sort of bio on some guy that tried it back in the day. could have been someone elses site though, but I know I read it somewhere.

And if you really do want genuine information on all this, do your own research, asking us is kinda pointless seeing as how I could have just blown that entire paragraph out my ass. I didn't, but that doesn't mean I couldn't have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Ha thats funny I just made a comment on another thread about finding your own truth and not put to much thought into reviews due to there subjective nature.. I hear you about these old camber designs being put into production, but if they were the orignators of reverse camber why did they not become popular? so why did they not take off if they were the originators?? the swift is a skateboard?? right.. I will do some research and answer my own hypotheticals.. and yes thanks for not pulling it out of your ass...no need to get salty with me mate as I am just an inquisitive type of bloke....and just a clarification I did'nt mean demoing those old boards, I meant the never NS R.verse camber boards..and the rest of the lot of them. I was sincere in my query and not trying to be argumentative and besides my questions were directed to B.avenger I should have made that more clear sorry about any misunderstanding cheers!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy run on sentences and lacking formative structure. Please do us the favor of making it readable I'm getting a headache trying to decipher what you wrote.

I learned about the rockered Swifts one day when I was talking to the owner of NS.

Do you know how much stuff was created back in the day that was never patented that never took off. You have to think that back then snowboarding was not this huge sport it is today, it was a bunch of rebels sliding sideways and figuring things out as they went along. There were all sorts of wacky ass inventions and companies that no one had ever heard of. 

Companies come and go as do ideas and technology. Its the cycle of life in snowboarding and sometimes it repeats itself. Look at the wide stance on small boards fad going on right now, it was like that right when I got into boarding.

Rocker is another name for reverse cambered. The swift is one of their skateboard models, but Swift snowboards was a company in Summit county CO back in the 80's.

Lib hypes everything like they invented the sport of snowboarding. I'll give them tons of credit for a lot of things they did, but at the end of the day when you have Quiksilvers marketing money behind you, you can spin anything anyway you want.

Everyone should find their truth about gear, but unfortunately not everyone can demo stuff and has to research like no other. Its a double edged sword.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Holy run on sentences and lacking formative structure. Please do us the favor of making it readable I'm getting a headache trying to decipher what you wrote.
> 
> I learned about the rockered Swifts one day when I was talking to the owner of NS.
> 
> ...


whoa..please forgive my faulknerian stream of consciousness writing style..did not know I would be graded by the grammar police or local snowboard nazi...Ha just joshing mate. I never insinuated Lib invented everything, only the were the first to offer a functional Reverse camber board to the masses? or would you like to take issue with that as well??.. If You would like I can be equally pissy and critique your grammatical/spelling errors but it serves no purpose and I chose not to go there and I hope in the future you will chose not too as well. It seems these ideas it never took off because they were not functional...seems logical to me, but thats my truth; and further more I can't verify that Swift ever made a rockered snoboard only a rockered longboard skateboard.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go ahead and critique my writing. I'm just saying put it in a form I can read and not bleed from the eyeballs man it makes it a tad easier to answer your questions.

Everyone credits lib with it being first to release a reverse cambered snowboard to the masses, but I'd have to say the ones in the 80's were first, granted the world didn't have the internet like it does now.

You also seem hell bent on trying to discredit what people say and have to validate every point. Personally I'd just say if it sounds legit go with it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

what purpose would it serve to critique your writing? not interested. You have a major league chip on your shoulder man. Yep, with all the dis/mis information served up on sites like this this one whats wrong with a little accountability about supposed facts that are posted here?? after all this is not wickipedia is it?? I am not hell bent on discrediting anyone...quite honestly your statement: "if it sounds legit go with it" is the main problem with sites like this. I supoose in your little world you are surrounded by boot licking sycophants who never question one iota on the things you put out there.The cambered boards from the eighties were not the first for the masses...explain to me how a production run of 50 boards represents cambered boards for the masses??I will make attempts to validate points only when it serves to help make that point. I am not interested in flaming out on you,but perhaps its time you realize the things you say are your opinions..nothing more,somehow I don't think thats sits very well with you based upon your condescending replies to many other posts. The difference with me is I will stand up to your little tirades. I tried to show you respect,and I was sincere. There is no need to attack me just because I challenge you! deal with it. Chill man I am interested in having many more civil conversations with you...stick to the issues being discussed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Once again my eyes bleed. Seriously is it to hard to put spaces, paragraphs, structure so its easier for all to read, instead of looking like you ripped a bong hit?

You didn't show any respect at all you just came on here with your long ass run on sentences trying to knock reviews telling everyone to demo. Now not everyone lives in an area where they can demo shit, they have to rely on reviews, forums, magazines, press releases, hype, etc. etc. No shit a review is an opinion, and no shit I share opinions on a forum. Perhaps you need to look up the definition of an online forum. I always let people know these are my reviews for how I ride and how I it worked for me its not the final determining factor and thats cool with me, if what I do with my free time helps someone get stoked to shred I'm stoked, if it doesn't so be it. 

As far as accountability when you've been around as long as I have and generally know your shit sometimes your word is good enough for people to go on. Evidently you don't value the word of someone which is pretty pathetic. I'm guessing you're one of those guys that "if the book didn't teach it, then it wasn't true" type of people. Think outside the box. But if your hell bent on accountability and finding out the truth my suggestion is start looking for it and don't puss out if it isn't on google in the first 3 pages. I know if you dig around on SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE | Products, Places & Personalities you can probably find out about the sims stuff. 

Ok every snowboard is cambered perhaps you should state that its reverse cambered, it might make it a tad bit easier to follow. Now explain to me what the hell you're talking about with this whole 50 boards being production runs for the masses? I'm kind of lost because one I can't understand what the hell your typing its just too hard to try and dissect it and two condescending tone. I didn't realize written word had a ton, especially on a forum. If you take it as condescending thats in how you chose to interupt it and thus your problem not mine.

If you want to have a civil conversation lets have it, but I expect to be able to read it. If I can't my next response will look just like yours a giant run on sentence that makes no sense.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

My mistake someone mentioned small production runs of boards back in the day, and the number he memtioned was a run of fifty boards hardly enough
production to provide boards for the masses.




Edited by: Snowolf..off topic content deleted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

> sometimes your word is good enough for people to go on


is this coming from the same **guy** that said


> don't be a hand holder look at what is presented to you and say I am a man I shall make a decision. Only then will your mind set you free..... I'm not you I'm me I know what works for me and if it means certain companies suck donkey balls so be it


Edited by: Snowolf


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes I agree I agree with the Wolf. We all have something in common and that is the love of snowboarding.

I have no desire to dis credit anyones opinion or come off a knowing more than anyone else.

"Cant't we all just get along" R. King I have storng opinions about things and I suppose I can come on a little strong sometimes. Peace and love... and thanks for putting together a great site. I appreciate all your contributions and value them all.


----------

